# Gleich 2 Festplatten auf einmal gehen nicht mehr



## ichweissnichweiter (14. April 2010)

Hi Experten,
ich hab ein sehr großes Problem. Ich kann auf zwei Festplatten nicht mehr zugreifen:
http://img535.imageshack.us/i/fehler2.png/
Die 400er war die erste. Erst konnte Windows sie nicht mehr erkennen "formatieren?" Dann machte es beim booten eine Kontrolle der Festplatte und löschte dabei "Dateiattributtabellen" (wenn ich mich recht entsinne hieß das in etwa so). Ich wollte die Dateien die da drauf waren noch retten und versuchte sie mit einem Datenrettungspgrm. wieder herzustellen. Es klappte leider nicht mit allen Dateien, viele wurden auch zusammen in einen großen Ordner gespeichert. Aber ich freute mich zumindest, dass ein Großteil gerettet ist. ABER! als ich den PC neu gestartet hatte wurde auch die Festplatte wo die wiederhergestellten Daten drauf waren nicht mehr von Windows erkannt! (da waren auch noch zusätzlich Daten drauf). ....Also wollt ich nun die Daten dieser Festplatte wiederherstellen. Das Programm fand aber nur eine Partition a 32MB und rettete davon vielleicht 100 kleine und sinnlose Dateien (icq Avatar-Bilder etc.). Die Frage ist, was ist da faul? was mach ich jetzt? Auf den Platten waren viele Sachen drauf die mich Wochen, Monate, wenn nicht Jahre meines Lebens gekostet haben. Ich wär für jede Hilfe dankbar.

falls es hilft, Partion Magic startet auch nicht mehr und es kam beim letzten Versuch diese Meldung:
http://img717.imageshack.us/i/fehlere.png/


----------



## mc_gulasch (15. April 2010)

Hmm. Mir fällt spontan erstmal ein Vorgehen ein indem du ene Live CD einer Linux-Distri runterlädst und dann mittels "dd" die Daten erstmal auf ne andere/externe Festplatte kopierst. Möglicherweise hats dir auch die Partitionstabelle zerschossen. Das ist schwer zu sagen.


----------



## fluessig (15. April 2010)

Hallo ichweissnichtweiter,

als erstes würde ich den Rechner nicht mehr benutzen um auszuschließen, dass Überspannungen vom Netzteil den Defekt verursachen. Auch das Mainboard würde ich für weitere Datenrettungsversuche nicht verwenden - einfach um sicher zu gehen. Dann schaust du dir erstmal an, was von deinen Daten auf einem anderen Rechner angezeigt wird. Partitionen kannst du mit dem Toll Testdisk wieder herstellen (nicht ganz einfach, aber das hat mir und nem Freund schon geholfen), sollten die Partitionen nicht mehr stimmen. Dann erst würde ich mit weiteren Datenrettungstools arbeiten.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## ichweissnichweiter (16. April 2010)

sry für die späte Antwort, hatte gestern Nachmittag viel zu tun.

"Mir fällt spontan erstmal ein Vorgehen ein indem du ene Live CD einer Linux-Distri runterlädst und dann mittels "dd" die Daten erstmal auf ne andere/externe Festplatte kopierst."
also bei der 400er war das schon einmal passiert und nach dem Start von ubuntu gings wieder. Nachdem die Dateiattributtabellen zerstört wurden hat man auch unter Linux keinen Zugriff mehr. Zumindest mit der knoppix-CD nicht. Ubuntu geht auch nich mehr weil ich beim Festplattenrettversuch die Partion kleiner machen wollte (spontan gedacht die is ja bissel groß^^) und das mag ubuntu wohl nicht (bei windows gehts). Ich kenn mich mit linux noch nicht allzugut aus aber kann man mit "dd" Dateien wieder herstellen von einen Datenträger den linux normal nicht lesen kann?

"..Überspannungen vom Netzteil den Defekt verursachen.."
Da hab ich auch gedacht, dass es der Fall sein könnte, da ich die 2 1TB platten erst neu reingemacht hatte und ich 2 pci-slots belegt habe. Aber ich hatte vor den Festplatten mal ein Test gemacht (ggf. warn da noch andre Sachen nicht da/anders) und nur 220W verbraucht (mit bildschirm!) habe aber ein 335W Netzteil drin (ohne bildschirmanschluss). Oder glaubt ihr das reicht nicht?
hab noch 3700+, 2x0.5GB DDR, GT6000GT (passiv), und glaub ein gigabyte K7(*irgendwas*)
kann zZ nur nicht nochmal testen wieviel er verbraucht da Messgerät in andren Haushalt ist (in paar wochen bin ich aber mal wieder da)
Problem bleibt aber bestehen wenn ich nur 2 Platten dran habe.

"auf einem anderen Rechner angezeigt"
hab nur keinen mit Sata-Anschluss und hier haben Freunde hauptsächlich nur Notebook oder älteren PC. Und beim "andren Haushalt" bin ich wohl nich lang genug da..hmm

"Toll Testdisk wieder herstellen"
oh, das werd ich mal probieren

Vielen Dank euch zwei

ich werds bald mal testen, muss erst noch ne Prüfung machen :-(

hat noch jm. Ideen was es sein könnte und wie mans wieder weg bekommt?

(der ganze Mist ist btw nur dadurch passiert, weil meine altes WinXP nicht mehr starten wollte)


----------



## ichweißnichtweiter (22. April 2010)

"Testdisk wieder herstellen"
hi, ich hab Testdisk mal getestet:
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/4231/tesdisk.png
es erkennt die Platte leider nicht richtig.
Ich habe mal im Bios geschaut und mit der anderen die es erkennt verglichen:

capacity:	33MB	1000GB
cylinder:	64	65535
Head:		16	16
Precomp:	0	0
Landing Zone:	63	65534
Sector:		63	255

...da scheint was nicht zu passen^^
autodetect hilft im Bios auch nicht, bleibt immer gleich.

und bei der 400GB findet es zwar die Partition, es ändert sich aber nichts. Da waren ja auch irgendwelche Dateiattributtabellen pfutsch.

weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## ichweißnichtweiter (22. April 2010)

es geht!! ein start mit live CD ubuntu und 1000GB festplatte wurde wieder erkannt. 400er is aber noch pfutsch und kann man auch unter ubuntu nicht zugreifen und mit "dd" bytes kopieren bringts doch nicht oder?


----------

